# Monty #4



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tried one of these for the first time and was a bit disappointed. Was an '06, with notes of primarily leather, coffee. Not very smooth or twangy. My Padron 2000 Maduro beat it out in terms of flavor unfortunately in terms of similar taste profiles. Funny how the Padron label looks kind of like the Monty label. On the positive front, the Monty #4 had a great appearance, although draw and volume of smoke produced was not as much as I liked. Will have to try again later. Rated it a 7.5/10 for now at this young age.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

As with any brand or manufacturer, you will find certain cigars that will not perform as well as you would expect. As you probably already know, there are so many factors which may affect how these cigars will smoke. I personally think that a year of age is too short of a time to make a fair assessment and neither is trying just one stick.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I've got a couple of these from '06 in the humi. Think I'll light one up tomorrow.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

I haven't had one in about 5 years , I remember they were good.
I think it was my first box. mmmmmm memories .....
Now I want one !!! :ss
Mike


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I've had a couple '06s and an '07. I would agree that the '06s aren't very smooth. I actually thought the '07 was smoother. 

I really have never been able to compare them to a Padron maduro though. The Pardon has almost a sweet coffee taste to me (which I like), but is unlike any Monte I've ever had.


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

One of my favorite cigars. In my top 5. The 06s I've had have been fantastic.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Revisit this cigar in two years and you won't reach for a Padron ever again:ss


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Give them another chance or two. Maybe try a different source. Monte 4 are the biggest selling habanos AFAIK. they are a quality smoke that I have found to be fairly consistent in spite of their popularity.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Had one of these that I smoked with a friend, who had my other one. He really enjoyed his. I thought mine was so-so. Both were from '06. I got a lot of grass. There were other flavors there, particularly leather, but they just never developed enough to overtake the grass.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I had one of these (a gift from MegaMoB) on Father's Day. I have no idea how old it was.

The flavor profile I would describe as very floral, with some creaminess and spiciness about 1/2-2/3 the way through. I think I did pick up the "twang" (to me a vague sweet-salty taste that was more like aftertaste).

Overall, I found it an awe-inspiring cigar. None of my various NC's have been as good, since. :c


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I have to agree with you Boston Dude. I had an 06 tonight and I really didn't get any good flavors until the last inch and a half when it started to get really warm. Before that it was very bland. I had to touch up twice and relight completely once after it went out.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I think they need some time. The couple I've had were just ok. :ss


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

I've had a #4, #2 and Edmundo, but didn't like any of them. To me, they were all bland. I don't know if they needed more time or what. Maybe I'll get a box to put back a few years.

Mel


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Navydoc said:


> Revisit this cigar in two years and you won't reach for a Padron ever again:ss


Agreed. Revisit this in 15 years and you may never tough another NC...ever. LOL!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I smoked one from '05 recently & enjoyed the flavours, but the draw was very tight. I felt like I was fighting to get any smoke through the whole cigar. Maybe it was a little over humidified, but it was a little disappointing. Hopefully the others I have resting in my humi ('06 or '07s ?) will be better...


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Love the MC4's - they usually smoke well out of the box and age nicely. They are also a "perfect size" when smoking time is short. I would give them another try from a different box.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear that.
I am going through a box right now of PTS 06/06 that are quite good.
I have always found this stick to be quite consistent in spite of its over production.
Just smoked two today as did my dad.
All four were great.
Don't give up on them.
May just have had that bad one or two that can be found in any box from my homeland.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

I smoked an '06 form Mr. Maduro this past weekend, and I've couldn't gave asked for a better smoke.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I have noticed a fall off in quality of the Monte 4's over the last two years. Each box that I have gotten has been progressively worse than the other ones. I have had some 04's as of late that have been stellar and the 05's and 06's have been average flavor/ construction at best. These were once the jewel of Habanos SA and now they are like bad cheap quartz. It's so sad to see a great stick like the Monte 4 to start sucking so badly.

ATL


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Monte#4s !!

I love these cigars. The 2004s are smoking incredible now.

I would definately revisit these. They are a great cigar for the money.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Monte#4s !!
> 
> I love these cigars. The 2004s are smoking incredible now.
> 
> I would definately revisit these. They are a great cigar for the money.


Yep, the '04s are stunning.

One thing to keep in mind is that the Monte #4 is one of of the cigars with the largest annual production size--so inconsistency and dud boxes are to be expected, just like with the Monte #2s.

I'd suggest sitting on the rest a while, smoke other goodies, and revisit these in a year or so to see how they're doing. Just manage your expectations about them, and good luck! :tu


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I have usually had good luck with these smokes, especially after a long stay in the humi. Don't give up on them yet...when they're good, they're really good. Very creamy and rich, almost like a good cup of coffee.


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I have noticed a fall off in quality of the Monte 4's over the last two years. Each box that I have gotten has been progressively worse than the other ones. I have had some 04's as of late that have been stellar and the 05's and 06's have been average flavor/ construction at best. These were once the jewel of Habanos SA and now they are like bad cheap quartz. It's so sad to see a great stick like the Monte 4 to start sucking so badly.
> 
> ATL


Couldn't disagree more. The box I have are kicking.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

i have smoked 50 or 60 or 70 5packs of monty#4's...a mainstay cigar for me...
inconsistency is an understatement i believe...i have had some that are really good and some that were really really nasty...in general i am happy with em and keep on buying them.

derrek


----------

